# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  افسانه ای به نام «انگیزه»

## BRUH

_انگیزه فقط یک افسانه است._
بذارید اینجوری شروع کنیم:
یک دانش آموز صبح از خواب بیدار میشه و با خودش فکر میکنه که"باید درس بخونم." ولی وقتی میره سر میزش که شروع کنه درس خوندن متوجه میشه که حس درس خوندن نیست!  :Y (558):  خلاصش این میشه که این دانش آموز باقی روز رو صرف اسکرول کردن در اینستاگرام و... میشه.

_ بچه سه ساله کاری رو میکنه که حسش رو داره و آدم بالغ کاری رو میکنه که باید انجام بده._
متاسفانه خیلی ها فکر میکنن که از فکر "باید یه کاری رو انجام بدم"بعدش باید انگیزشو داشته باشن تا انجامش بدن! اما *شمایی که میخواید موفق بشید* باید بدونین که از اون فکر *باید مستقیما به سمت انجام دادنش برید* صرف نظر از اینکه چه حسی دارین.
این چیزیه که بهش میگن _دیسیپلین(نظم شخصی)_.

_گور بابای انگیزه چیزی که شما نیاز دارین دیسیپلین هست._
حالا اگر ما در یک جهان موازی کاملا ایده آل بودیم شاید با این حرفا واقعا دیگه نیازی به انگیزه پیدا نمیکردیم
اما همه ما انسان هستیم و به هر حال ممکنه بی انگیزگی سراغمون بیاد.

پس بریم یک سری نکاتی رو داشته باشیم که بتونیم باهاشون کمی انگیزه در خودمون (در مواقعی که حضورش رو حس نمیکنیم) ایجاد کنیم  :Yahoo (1): ​*1- وظیفتون رو لذت بخش تر کنید:* این مورد کاملا شخصیه و شما باید ببینید چه کاری میتونه درس خوندنتون رو لذت بخش تر کنه، برای مثال موزیک گوش کردن هنگام مطالعه _(بله میدونم که گوش دادن به موسیقی هنگام مطالعه باعث کاهش کیفیت درس خوندن میشه اما اون کجا که با یه ذهن پریشون و خسته بدون موزیک درس بخونیم و اون کجا یکم چاشنی فان بودن رو به درس خوندنمون اضافه کنیم.)_ و حالا من نمیگم وقتی دارید دینی میخونید بشینید بهزاد لیتو گوش بدین.  :Yahoo (21): موزیکایی که مجازید گوش کنید موزیک های lofi و یک سری White noise ها هستن که میتونید سرچ کنید. مثلا من خودم فقط وقتایی که تست ریاضی فیزیک و بخش های محاسباتی شیمی میزدم این چیزا توی هدفونم در حال پخش بود  :Yahoo (89): 

*2-انجام ندادن وظیفتون رو سخت تر کنید:* دقت کردین وقتی یک امتحان داریم تا وقتی نزدیکش نرسیم شروع نمیکنیم به خوندنش ؟  :Yahoo (4):  ولی چرا نزدیک امتحان شروع میکنیم به خوندن؟ چون که اون موقع هست که عواقب انجام ندادن کارمون به سختی انجام کارمون غلبه میکنه. پس بعضی وقتا با خودتون فکر کنید که الآن درس نخونم چقدر ممکنه از برنامم عقب بیفتم و چقد بعده ها سختی بکشم!!  :Yahoo (15): 

*3-چرخه های بازخورد رو کمتر کنید:* میدونید چرا بازی های ورزشی مثل فوتبال چرا انقدر جذابن؟ چون همون موقع هر عملی داشته باشید نتایجش رو میبینید. اما برای مسیر طولانی و فرساینده ای مثل کنکور آثار کار هاتون رو قرار نیست به زودی حس کنید و میره واسه ماه های بعد  خب چیکار کنیم؟ با خودتون رقابت کنید! به مسیر کنکورتون مثل یک بازی نگاه کنید! مثلا اگر امروز به خودتون بگید که میخوام 10 تست بیشتر از دیروز بزنم یا یک ربع بیشتر درس بخونم، وقتی اینکارو انجام بدین کلی دوپامین میگیرین و لذت میبرید از این پیشرفت های کوچیک.

*4-نتیجه رو برای خودتون برجسته تر کنید:* بعضی وقتا تصور کنید که چه حسی داره که به هدفتون برسید... چه حسی داره در جایگاهی که الآن دارید براش تلاش میکنید باشید...؟ برای اینکار میتونید یه سری به دانشجو های بلاگر توی رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقتون بزنید و این حس رو بیشتر تجربه کنید.

خب حالا دفعه بعد که بیدار شدین و حس درس خوندن نداشتین آیا به اون حس اهمیت میدین؟
معلومه که نه چون *شما حرفه ای هستین*  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## DrDark13

تنها کاری که در زمینه انگیزه لازمه بکنیم اینه شب قبل خواب و صبح قبل شروع، به مدت پنج دقیقه خودمون رو در قامت هدفمون ببینیم و در اون جایگاه خودمون رو تجسم کنیم. این کار هم دلیل علمی داره و از خزعبلاتی مثل قانون جذب و الفا ذهنی و غیره  منشا نمیگیره.
با این کار ذهن خودش رو برای قدم گذاشتن در مسیر رسیدن به اون هدف اماده میکنه (البته زیاده روی نکنید که عواقب بدی داره)
به دنبال هیجانات لحظه ای و یقه جر دادن و مشت زدن به در و دیوار هم نباشید چون خودم و دوستانم نتیجه ای ازش ندیدیم.
چیزی که نیاز داریم واسه یه مسیر طولانی، عادت کردنه ولاغیر.
وقتی عادت داشته باشی به چیزی چه ناراحت چه خوشحال چه افسرده چه با انگیزه چه بی انگیزه  اون کار روز انجام خواهی داد.

----------


## BRUH

برو بالا دوست خوبم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amir1376

*تاپیکت خیلی خوب بود من که به شخصه چیزی یاد گرفتم ازش 
دیسیپلین و نظم شخصی به جای انگیزه های یه قرون دو هزاری ... خیلی حرف درستیه
دمت گرم*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ha.hg

up :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

Up

----------


## Zero_Horizon

up

----------


## Dillon

بجای انگیزه باید دنبال علت گشت

----------


## ZanaP

واقعا دمت گرم خیلی حق بود  :Y (571):

----------


## _Aurora82_

Up

----------

